# تصميم محطة تحلية تعمل بنظام Ro خطوة بخطوة



## atef220 (9 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء......
يسعدنى ان اقدم لكم في الملف المرفق خطوات تصميم محطة التحلية خطوة بخطوة مع شرح كامل لكل خطوة 
وانصح باستخدام برنامج البرجيكشن Rosa لشركة DOW المنتجة لاغشية Filmtec والبرنامج مجاني وموجود على الوصلة التالية
اضغط هنا

وفي انتظار ردودكم


----------



## engzsnj (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سندريلا (9 يناير 2007)

Very Muchthanx


----------



## softchem (9 يناير 2007)

TEORICAL FUNDAMENTALS OF MEMBRANE SEPARATION COURSE
وهذا رابط مفيد حول الموضوع
http://www.etseq.urv.es/DEQ/Doctorat/index/running/2002_2004/courses_w/membrane_separation_web.htm#2


----------



## mohamedradi (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثير لك اخي والله يجازيك كل خير علي هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 يناير 2007)

*ِشكراً جزيلا*

شكراً جزيلاً شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عماد ممدوح (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع 
واريد ان أضم صوتي الى الاخ عاطف وارشح برنامج الروزا Rosa لكل العاملين بالتحلية بنظام الـ Ro


----------



## عماد ممدوح (28 يناير 2007)

وأشكر الأخ Softchem على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed emad (1 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


احمد عماد


----------



## chemical82 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الاعصار (12 فبراير 2007)

روعة ............. انت كنت فين من زمان , الله ينور عليك


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ramzi etaher (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وضاحة (12 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ....... اشكركم على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمرالفلاحي (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بيك الموضوع كلش مهم


----------



## م اليكس (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي علي المعلومه


----------



## سامي جود (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## حيدر الملاح (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

مشكور علي الموضوع الهام


----------



## حسام ح (4 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله الرويس (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هالملف والبرنامج الرائع ..

فمان الله


----------



## الخطيرجدا (19 يونيو 2008)

*تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر*

تعجز الكلمات والعابير عن الشكر على المعلومات القيمه وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م . عبدالقادر (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس يامن (8 يوليو 2008)

روعة ............. انت كنت فين من زمان , الله ينور عليك


----------



## atef220 (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكل من رد


----------



## abue tycer (4 فبراير 2009)

:28:

good data about RO process thank you very much


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## صابر العيسوي (5 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من السيد المهندس عماد ممدوح ان يتفضل بشرح برنامج Rosa كما ذكر سابقا وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع الرائع ............


----------



## صابر العيسوي (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو من السيد المهندس عماد ممدوح ان يتفضل بشرح برنامج Rosa كما ذكر 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد عطية يونس (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحيةطيبة الكل من سهاما فى المنتدا


----------



## محمد عطية يونس (6 فبراير 2009)

ماهى roخطوه بخطوه


----------



## محمد عطية يونس (6 فبراير 2009)

انا اسمى محمد خريج تجارة قسم محاسبة ولكن القدر ساقنى الى ان اعمل فنى فى ro من يرشدنا لكى الكون قادر فعلا على التشغيل


----------



## بشار رائد (7 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مبتدئه (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اشكركم أخواني على الموضوع المفيد :34:
وأجمل من ذلك إثراء الوضوع من قبل softchem

بارك الله فيكم :28:



محمد عطية يونس قال:


> ماهى roخطوه بخطوه


 
هناك عده مواضيع خاصه بذلك !

هذه أوراق وضعتها سابقا في الملتقى !



مبتدئه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ها هي الاوراق التي وعدتكم بها ^^
> 
> ...


 

تمنياتي للجميع بالموفقيه والسداد..​


----------



## مبتدئه (7 فبراير 2009)

للتنبيه 

الاوراق تخص التحلية بطرقها العديده ومن بينها طريقه ro 

اتمنى الفائده للجميع..


----------



## عماد ممدوح (15 فبراير 2009)

> صابر العيسوي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ارجو من السيد المهندس عماد ممدوح ان يتفضل بشرح برنامج rosa كما ذكر
> وشكرا



أخي العزيز م. صابر
لقد قلت في مشاركتي* أرشح *برنامج الروزا لكل العاملين بالتحلية ولم أقل* أشرح* برنامج الروزا
ولكن يشرفني ان اقوم بشرح هذا البرنامج ولأقوم بذلك أرجوا منحي القليل من الوقت حتى أعد شرحا مصورا للبرنامج وأشكرك جدا جدا لكونك السبب في ذلك
وأسألك الدعاء


----------



## ارهينيوس (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ارهينيوس (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## مبتدئه (15 فبراير 2009)

عماد ممدوح قال:


> أخي العزيز م. صابر
> لقد قلت في مشاركتي* أرشح *برنامج الروزا لكل العاملين بالتحلية ولم أقل* أشرح* برنامج الروزا
> ولكن يشرفني ان اقوم بشرح هذا البرنامج ولأقوم بذلك أرجوا منحي القليل من الوقت حتى أعد شرحا مصورا للبرنامج وأشكرك جدا جدا لكونك السبب في ذلك
> وأسألك الدعاء


 
خطوة رائعه :84:

في الانتظار :6:​


----------



## atef220 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكل من رد واتمنى ان تستفيدوا من الموضوع


----------



## zicaaa (19 فبراير 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (19 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخواني واصدقائي،انا انتمى اليوم لاسرت هدا المنتدي واتمنى الاستفادة ،واود ان اشكر الاخ على هدا الموضوع المهم
وشكراً


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير. ممكن سؤال اسباب عطل الممبرين هل هو من الضغط العالي للمياه ارجو الرد


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## دنياي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تم تحميل المرفق والبرنامج بارك الله بك 
سوف يتم القرائه والتجربه بعون الله شكرا لك
ولي عوده ان شاء الله مستقبلا بعد التحميل وكل شئ 
دمت بخير وعافيه


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يباركلك يابني


----------



## ابو اسلام رحمة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

تقبل الله عيدك سعيد:75:


----------



## مقبل السويلمي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## khalid_kmk (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مواقع اخرى اكثر فائده وشرح مفصل بالصور


----------



## safa aldin (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## farahko44 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين الحسيني1 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

موفقين لكل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## mhdemam (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم علي الإفادة بس ياريت مواصفات antiscalant 
وكيفية حسابه


----------



## mhdemam (29 سبتمبر 2010)

محتاج فني تشغيل r.o في السعودية


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلم والله كل اللى ضاف وشارك فى الموضوع


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

والله دة شى طيب


----------



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس انا كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع بالتحديد , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك:77:


----------



## سمير7 (30 مارس 2011)

*مشكورين
بارك اللة فيكم ومزيدا من المواضيع
*


----------



## safa aldin (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baraa2007 (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً ياأخى وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً والله يمن عليك بالخير والصحة ويحفظك من كل سوء


----------



## mmn (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله هذه الجهود وعيد سعيد لكل مسؤولي وأعضاء الموقع وإن شاء الله التقدم دوما وأبداً


----------



## م باسل وردان (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلامه أحمد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا والله أدعوا أن ينفعك بما علمت ويعلمك ما جهلت ويزيدك علما


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ....ممكن اخي سوال عن ماده Anti Scaling هل يوجد فيها تاثير على الصحة لان اني اريد استخدمه في محطه roتغذي جهاز الغسل الكلوي الديلزه بدل استخدام الملح لتنشيط الرزن وهل هاي الماده تضر بالصحة ارجو الرد على الموضوع لان الموضوع جدا مهم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هذه المادة لا تصلح كبديل للملح في تنشيط الرزن حيث ان ذائبيتها في الحرارة العادية قليلة وهي تستخدم كمانع للترسبات في درجات الحرارة العالية فقط . ولا يتعلق الموضوع بالضرر على الصحة فكلا المادتين املاح وتستخدم في الصناعات الغذائية من حيث الاساس الا اذا كانت مادة مانع الترسيب مذابة في مواد عضوية فهي لا تصلح للمواد الغذائية .


----------



## amroaboaly (8 يناير 2012)

thx for ur good work its very useful inks


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخي العزيز *


----------



## hussein2020 (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salamwater (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لجهودكم المباركة ولكن ارجو المساعدة في كيفية استخدام برنامج روزا مع العلم انني اقتني هذا البرنامج ولكنن للاسف لا احسن استخدامه .


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذالبرنامج الرائع


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (24 أبريل 2012)

ملف تالف يرجي رفعة من جديد


----------



## mtfbmto (5 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مروان القصار (13 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## salamwater (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو المساعدة بكيفية العمل بهذا البرنامج لاني بصراحة لم اعرف كيفية الاستفادة منه


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (24 مايو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## NIZAR11 (6 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ashgad17 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ممتاز جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ashgad17 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*[email protected]*

ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sarhni (8 فبراير 2013)

شكراً أيها الأخوة على تلبية الطلبات و جزاكم الله خير..


----------



## دوت عربى (9 فبراير 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## احمد زرقه (15 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل اشكركم علي اسلوب الطرح والجهد سلمت يداكم


----------



## Eng.Jame (18 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله في جهودكم و أوقاتكم 
بصراحة أوقات ماتعة اقضيها بين ثنايا هذا المنتدى المبارك 
رغم عدم مشاركتي 
لكني مطلع على المنتدى و اعتبره مرجع مهم لأي سؤال يخطر على بالي 
ولم يخب ظني 
حيث دائما اجد مبتغاي والحمدلله و الشكر موصول لكم، نفع الله بكم 
منذ أكثر من اسبوع و انا اقلب صفحات المنتدى المبارك و اغوص في اعماقه 
قراءة و اطلاعا و تحميلاً لدرر المراجع و المشاركات وقد استفدتُ كثيرا فجزاكم الله خيرا

أحبتي 
اهتمامي في هذه الفترة هو العمل على انشاء وحدة تنقية مياه البحر بطريقة التناضح العكسي 
لا أبالغ اذا قلت اطلعت على جميع ما كتب في الموقع 
لكن ما احتاجه لم اجده وهذا ما اريد مساعدتكم فيه "لا عدمتكم" 

المشروع سيكون عن طريق مناقصة عامة 
والذي سيقع عليه الاختيار سيكون مسؤولا عن التنفيذ بشكل كامل 
دراسة و تصميم و توريد و تركيب و تشغيل و صيانة للمحطة شاملا قطع الغيار و المستهلكات لمدة سنة (قد أزيدها لمدة ثلاث سنوات).

لذا فالامر المهم الذي اتطلع اليه 
ما هي الامور المهمة التي يجب أن انص عليها في العقد ليلتزم بها جميع مقدموا العطاءات بحيث تتحقق العدالة ولا يغفلها احد عن قصد فيترتب عليه ان يكون هو صاحب العطاء الاقل سعرا فتزيد حظوظه بالمنافسة.
فمثلا 
اذا لم انص في العقد ان تشتمل المحطة على وحدة توفير الطاقة 
Energy Recovery Device
Or Variable Frequency Drive 
Etc..
فقد يضمنها بعضهم و يغفلها آخر فتختلف الاسعار 
وهكذا 
فما هي اهم مفاصل المشروع التي يجب ان اضع لها مواصفات تفصيلية يجب التقيد بها دون غيرها 
لكي ابسط الموضوع من قرائتي في الموضوع وجدت نقطة نسبة الرجيع 
Recovery
متفاوتة بشكل واضح من حوالي 30% الى 45% فهل التنصيص على هذا ان تكون بنسبة معينة مفيد أم يكفي تحديد كمية المنتج المطلوب؟

ادوشتكم لكن لا استغنِ عن رأيكم 
بانتظار تفاعلكم


----------



## scluay (20 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا من العراق وعندي مركز معالجة مياه وتوجد اقبال كبير على شراء الاجهزه


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (28 فبراير 2013)

thankyou


----------



## Eng.Jame (2 مارس 2013)

معقولة 
رغم الخبرات العريضة و الاحترافية التي وجدتها لدى اعضاء المنتدى 
مافي أحد اشتغل في المناقصات و العقود و اعدادها 
الموضوع ليس معقدا
اريد فقط اقتراحاتكم و وجهات نظركم 
ما هي اهم النقاط التي يجب ان اضعها بالاعتبار؟ 
ماهي الامور الحساسة التي يمكن لمقدمي العروض "المقاولين" المناورة حولها لتخفيض الاسعار؟
ما هي اهم الامور التي تُسهل اعمال التشغيل و الصيانة المستقبلية و ضمان استمرارية العمل وعدم توقفه؟ 
قرأت موضوع عن محطة تاجوراء بليبيا فإذا بي افاجأ ان اكثر من نصف العام و المحطة متوقفة بسبب اعطال مضخة الضغط العالي فقررت ان اطلب مضخة احتياطية "على الرف" لمواجهة مثل هذه الاحتمالات خاصة ان هذه مضخات خاصة لا تكون متوفرة عند الطلب بل تصنع وتأخذ وقتا طويلا 
هكذا اخوتي اثراء الموضوع من زوايا متعددة تشغيلية و صيانة و تكلفة وقبل ذلك تصميم نخرج بفائدة 
واعدكم في المقابل باطلاعكم على ما يتم في مشروعي و تقدم العمل به 
نسيت اخباركم بنقاط في المشروع 

السعة المطلوبة للمحطة 1600 م3/يوم 
مياه المصدر جوفية تتراوح الاملاح بها ( 20.000 الى 25.000) مليغرام/لتر 
عن طريق حفر بئر للمياه و بئر للرجيع 
المحطة تتكون من جزئين Tow Stream كل جزء سعة 800م3/يوم 
شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## yousefegyp (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## faerrd (21 يونيو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكور وكتر الله خيرك :75:


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## khaled0709 (7 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الزاكر (7 مايو 2014)

هو فين الموضوع يا جماعة بعد اذنكم


----------



## ابوميسم (19 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك علي الموضوع الممتاز.. 

وتكتمل فائدته لغير المختصين بشرح استخدامه مفصلا… كرما منك… ومثلك للخير سباق.. جعلك الله من انفع الناس للناس.. 

ملاحظة.. البرنامج عند منذ سنوات ولكن لاني غير متخصص فلا احسن استخدامه


----------



## سيف كاطع (4 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على المجهود الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (4 أغسطس 2016)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## منار سع (6 أغسطس 2016)

مشكوووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (30 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا وبارك الله بجهودك


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (10 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## epour1 (14 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكوووووووررررررر


----------



## epour1 (14 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكوووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## epour1 (14 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكككككككككككككككككوووووووووررر


----------



## امير صبري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

Thank you so much​
​


----------



## safa aldin (23 نوفمبر 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (1 سبتمبر 2018)

شكرا


----------



## yousefegyp (7 مايو 2019)

Thank you so much​
​


----------

